# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Ложные срабатывания (ложняки) в АВ продуктах

## sergey_gum

> моя давняя любовь - нортон)) и так кто нибудь уже испробовал, щас стоит 2006, пока доволен!


Довольны тем, что он зверье пропускает, а на чистые файлы орёт?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## WaterFish

> а на чистые файлы орёт


Я несколько сомневаюсь в этом :Smiley: 
Ложняки скорее, прерогатива других производителей, в том числе и российских, к сожалению.

----------


## sergey_gum

> Я несколько сомневаюсь в этом
> Ложняки скорее, прерогатива других производителей, в том числе и российских, к сожалению.


Дело в том, что российские и другие антивирусы используют эвристик, который при подозрении дает пользователю право выбора, что что делать с файлом. А нортон, не сомневается, а просто уверен, что в конкретном файле есть вредоносный код и и удаляет его. Поправьте меня, если я в чем то ошибаюсь.

----------


## Ego1st

ну скажем так у нортона процент ложняка ну очень маленький, но в тоже время и процент пропуска очень большой, а с вирустотал исчез правильно сказали решил не позориться..

----------


## WaterFish

> Дело в том, что российские и другие антивирусы используют эвристик


Эвристик да, даёт свой процент ложняков, но при этом обычно вердикт содержит в себе слова " probable, возможно и т.п." Но, например, у того же каспера (у которого по большому счёту нет эвристика) регулярно "слетают" базы и он начинает сносить вполне благонадёжные файлы, считая их вирусами *по записи в базе*. 

З.Ы. Каспер только в качестве примера, не более того  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

> По поводу Virus Total и подобных:все эти сервисы частенько дискредитируют продукты,мудрят с настройками и т.п.
> Не один раз замечал такое:Virus Total говорит "чисто",сканирую продуктом файл на машине:"обнаружен вирус".
> Причём,это касается не только Norton.


потому что там настройки по умолчанию..

----------


## sergey_gum

> Эвристик да, даёт свой процент ложняков, но при этом обычно вердикт содержит в себе слова " probable, возможно и т.п." Но, например, у того же каспера (у которого по большому счёту нет эвристика) регулярно "слетают" базы и он начинает сносить вполне благонадёжные файлы, считая их вирусами *по записи в базе*. 
> 
> З.Ы. Каспер только в качестве примера, не более того


Ну вобще то он при слетании баз ничего не сносит, а просто предлагает обновится.

----------


## WaterFish

Я имел ввиду именно некорректные записи.
"Слетание баз" - терминология ЛК.

----------

